# Pros and Cons of Futsal



## Toque Futsal (Sep 8, 2017)

Sup guys,

As a quick intro, I am the Academy Director for Toque_, a futsal organization that provides quality programs for all types of players throughout Southern California. Our programs focus on developing players to the best of their ability (technical, tactical, and fitness), helping them compete at the highest level of competition possible.
_
We have worked with several So Cal Clubs and love what we do, BUT I would really love to get some feedback as to what soccer coaches/parents/managers think about *Futsal*??

The main problem that I see with several groups that I have worked with, and posts that I have seen through social media, web, etc.... Futsal is being misunderstood/misguided and used for the wrong reasons.

Any opinion, thoughts, input , etc. is really appreciated!

Thanks,
Val


----------



## MWN (Sep 8, 2017)

My first observation is that "sup" is short for "supper" and you are only directing your inquiry to "guys" and not gals.  Since I'm a guy that likes supper, I'll respond as follows:

Futsal is good, we don't misunderstand, you are focusing too much on supper and guys, which is OK, because I really like supper ... but guys are hairy and smell.  Look at the other meals and be gender neutral.

Seriously, Futsal is great.  Good luck in your marketing efforts, but consider being less base and a little more sophisticated in your marketing efforts.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 9, 2017)

Futsal is fantastic for footwork and everyone should play.  Only issues are:
1 - Too much parent coaching; an actual futsal coach is far superior,
2 - Goalie play for futsal is different than soccer and can create some bad habits if not careful. 
Everyone should play more futsal, more street soccer and more small sided games.  Good luck.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 9, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Futsal is fantastic for footwork and everyone should play.......Everyone should play more futsal, more street soccer and more small sided games.  Good luck.


YES.....but with less coaching, maybe none at all.  Let them play freestyle and have fun!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> YES.....but with less coaching, maybe none at all.  Let them play freestyle and have fun!


I do think that a few principles of futsal need to be coached. It's the same as soccer in that there is a ball, you get to use your feet and there is a goal.  But without a bit of practice, the ball is going out of bounds every other touch. 
Patterns, movement and touch need a bit of instruction.  The sole of the shoe needs to be used a lot more than in traditional soccer. 
This does t mean a coach should be screaming from the sidelines. It's pretty hard to hear on a futsal court anyway.


----------



## zebrafish (Sep 9, 2017)

My kid loves futsal.

The big concern I have as a parent about futsal is the increased risk for head injury and arm/falling inujuries when playing on rock hard surfaces. This is only thing I don't like about it.

But I see the huge benefits futsal brings to player development in terms of footwork, foot speed, and ball skills. 

My kid's club cut futsal this year. I was really disappointed about it.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't like it for my GK's in the GK position.  To much risk for injury.  But put them on the court for foot skills.


----------



## Torogoz (Sep 9, 2017)

We are looking for a 06 – 05 boy or girl goalkeeper.  We play every Friday at the US5 in Norwalk under the U12 division. My daughters have been playing futsal for two years and I have seen a lot of improvement in their speed and movement with the ball in small spaces. Our games are between 6-8pm, and we only pay referees fees $7 per game. There is no coaching from my side, and no pressure to win. We’re there to support our kids get more touches on the ball and practice their skills.

If you have a goalkeeper who wants to give it try, please let me know!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 11, 2017)

Futsal is a great sport to compliment soccer. Personally I would love to see scdsl organize a spring Futsal league.  Maybe Toque can work with one of the local leagues to provide some guidance.  

Imagine having our kids play Futsal in the spring and soccer in the fall. 

The kids would love it.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 11, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Futsal is a great sport to compliment soccer. Personally I would love to see scdsl organize a spring Futsal league.  Maybe Toque can work with one of the local leagues to provide some guidance.
> 
> Imagine having our kids play Futsal in the spring and soccer in the fall.
> 
> The kids would love it.


619 futsal has Winter & Spring leagues in San Diego.  Well run and worth the time.


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 11, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> My kid loves futsal.
> 
> The big concern I have as a parent about futsal is the increased risk for head injury and arm/falling inujuries when playing on rock hard surfaces. This is only thing I don't like about it.
> 
> ...


Agree with this post.  Futsal is great but very dangerous due to most games being played on hardwood basketball court surfaces.


----------



## Torogoz (Sep 11, 2017)

The Norwalk facility US5 has 10 turf Futsal fields and the league has from 15 to 20 teams in each U10 and U12 divisions. Games are played every Friday night for the U6, U8, U10, U12, U14 divisions. Teams are co-ed and some of them are very competitive and others are not, but kids seem to have a lot of fun. Most of the teams are put together by parents who want their kids to improve their skills, so you can imagine a lot of coaching from the sidelines, but overall is a good experience for the kids. The closest we can get to street soccer for $5 to $7 a game depending how many players you have in your team. I have even seen some of the pats' academy players in the U15 division playing there as well.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

Torogoz said:


> The Norwalk facility US5 has 10 turf Futsal fields and the league has from 15 to 20 teams in each U10 and U12 divisions. Games are played every Friday night for the U6, U8, U10, U12, U14 divisions. Teams are co-ed and some of them are very competitive and others are not, but kids seem to have a lot of fun. Most of the teams are put together by parents who want their kids to improve their skills, so you can imagine a lot of coaching from the sidelines, but overall is a good experience for the kids. The closest we can get to street soccer for $5 to $7 a game depending how many players you have in your team. I have even seen some of the pats' academy players in the U15 division playing there as well.



This is what I mean by misguided and misunderstood. US5 is NOT futsal. That is indoor soccer.

Indoor Soccer and Futsal are 2 different sports. Yes futsal may be considered as an indoor sport _but_ you cannot get these 2 sports mixed up. 


Indoor Soccer has walls, use a regular soccer ball, plays 6 v 6, turf/grass field
Futsal has no walls, use weighted ball, 5 v 5, flat surface
***Rules are very different from one another


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Futsal is a great sport to compliment soccer. Personally I would love to see scdsl organize a spring Futsal league.  Maybe Toque can work with one of the local leagues to provide some guidance.
> 
> Imagine having our kids play Futsal in the spring and soccer in the fall.
> 
> The kids would love it.



Most definitely !!! We are in the middle of doing that. Hopefully we get to put something together during the off-season!


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I do think that a few principles of futsal need to be coached. It's the same as soccer in that there is a ball, you get to use your feet and there is a goal.  But without a bit of practice, the ball is going out of bounds every other touch.
> Patterns, movement and touch need a bit of instruction.  The sole of the shoe needs to be used a lot more than in traditional soccer.
> This does t mean a coach should be screaming from the sidelines. It's pretty hard to hear on a futsal court anyway.


I agree with less coaching, however, there's a lot more to futsal when tactically speaking though. Yes Technique is *key*, but the Tactical aspect of the game is just as important as well. You can have all the skillful players together, but if they do not know how to position themselves on the court - it will be a disaster.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> 619 futsal has Winter & Spring leagues in San Diego.  Well run and worth the time.


We tried reaching out to them several times, but their communication is not well organized. Nothing against them at all. They work with US Youth Futsal, and we have been to their Futsal Regionals a year or 2 back, but that was it. Last years got cancelled and that was the last I hear from them. We would love to work with them to help grow the game of futsal, but again they are very hard to get a hold of.


----------



## Soccersource (Sep 11, 2017)

True futsal is played on hard courts or futsal courts made by sport courts . Programs like this toque and couple others are playing on basketball courts and concrete courts. They are basically glorified street soccer with a couple gimmicks attached . There are several so called futsal programs popping up in so cal but non of them are implementing true futsal .
San Diego futsal does a great job and futsal picante but even them don't match futsal from Brazil and east coast USA .
Futsal is great but there are a lot of water down versions and wannabes out there


----------



## Torogoz (Sep 11, 2017)

As a parent I want my kids to have fun and enjoy playing the game, either Futsal or Indoor and perhaps transfer those skills to the big field. I want something that is reasonable price $5 or $7 for referees fees and no coaching from the so called experts. For me at the end of the day it comes down to cost and the less coaching the better, specially at the younger ages. I would like to leave the tactical for when they know how to control the ball.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2017)

Soccersource said:


> True futsal is played on hard courts or futsal courts made by sport courts . Programs like this toque and couple others are playing on basketball courts and concrete courts. They are basically glorified street soccer with a couple gimmicks attached . There are several so called futsal programs popping up in so cal but non of them are implementing true futsal .
> San Diego futsal does a great job and futsal picante but even them don't match futsal from Brazil and east coast USA .
> Futsal is great but there are a lot of water down versions and wannabes out there


So where can we find "real" futsal courts? 

Just have your kid play and worry about the court later. I doubt that kids care if it's an official court or not, they just want to play. 

My son has been unable to play soccer for over a year and he says that as soon as he is cleared the first thing he wants to do is go back to playing Futsal.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

Soccersource said:


> True futsal is played on hard courts or futsal courts made by sport courts . Programs like this toque and couple others are playing on basketball courts and concrete courts. They are basically glorified street soccer with a couple gimmicks attached . There are several so called futsal programs popping up in so cal but non of them are implementing true futsal .
> San Diego futsal does a great job and futsal picante but even them don't match futsal from Brazil and east coast USA .
> Futsal is great but there are a lot of water down versions and wannabes out there


I agree 100% with these popped up 'glorified street soccer programs' BUT disagree with us being involved in that "gimmick program" category. Not sure where you've involved yourself in with futsal, and not sure if you know of us at all, or seen our work, but I assure you that we are no 'gimmick'.

Then you mentioning Futsal Picante, that is just a league, but a great help to promote the game.

YES, South American countries and European countries are far superior in Futsal. Our goal and effort is to help change that. FYI, these superior countries start on concrete/asphalt courts, and they dominate.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 11, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So where can we find "real" futsal courts?
> 
> Just have your kid play and worry about the court later. I doubt that kids care if it's an official court or not, they just want to play.
> 
> My son has been unable to play soccer for over a year and he says that as soon as he is cleared the first thing he wants to do is go back to playing Futsal.


Happy to hear that your son is a futsal fanatic!


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 14, 2017)

We have done many sessions with Coach Kino Valdez, remarkable teacher of Futsal. Kino will be having future sessions at  Corky Smith gym off of Pico Ave. Bring a friend and get discounts. Call or e-mail for more info. 760-855-2061...Kino@sdforcefc.com


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 14, 2017)

Between the heavier futsal ball and closer shots (and more contact), the sport is dangerous for goalkeepers, young or old - lots more bent fingers and wrists than should happen for a sport that is otherwise fun to watch/play. There needs to be some way to overcome that component.
_
* - obviously the same can be written about hockey, but GKs are heavily padded in that sport_


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 15, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> Between the heavier futsal ball and closer shots (and more contact), the sport is dangerous for goalkeepers, young or old - lots more bent fingers and wrists than should happen for a sport that is otherwise fun to watch/play. There needs to be some way to overcome that component.
> _
> * - obviously the same can be written about hockey, but GKs are heavily padded in that sport_


In Futsal there is MINIMAL to NO CONTACT, a whole lot less than soccer. It requires a lot more technique and off the ball movement. 

Yes, I understand the topic and concern about the goalies, _but_ I wouldn't say its "dangerous". It all depends on the players, how they play, and who they play against. On our end, we've never had a severe incident to consider a goalie position to be dangerous. If anything, goalies wear elbow pads and some knee pads but that's about it - even pros do that as well.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 15, 2017)

Weird topic. There are no "cons" to futsal. It's fun and enhances soccer skills for the kids...on any surface. Jesus, we will make controversies out of anything these days.  ;-)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Weird topic. There are no "cons" to futsal. It's fun and enhances soccer skills for the kids...on any surface. Jesus, we will make controversies out of anything these days.  ;-)


The whole truth and nothing but the truth, please.
My daughter plays in the gym and says lots of girls fall.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The whole truth and nothing but the truth, please.
> My daughter plays in the gym and says lots of girls fall.


So you're suggesting that gym futsal has a negative because girls fall? I don't have a girl so maybe my comment had a blind spot there...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you're suggesting that gym futsal has a negative because girls fall? I don't have a girl so maybe my comment had a blind spot there...


I know you aren't and never were an athlete, but that fricken gym floor is hard, easy to snap a wrist, especially a limp wristed dude like you.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you aren't and never were an athlete, but that fricken gym floor is hard, easy to snap a wrist, especially a limp wristed dude like you.


Like I said, I never had girls. 3 boys.   You know that's determined by the father's hormones, right? Didn't know soccer; played varsity basketball and football. LAUSD. My boys know soccer, for some reason, and played and play at the highest youth levels (excluding national team).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Like I said, I never had girls. 3 boys.   You know that's determined by the father's hormones, right? Didn't know soccer; played varsity basketball and football. LAUSD. My boys know soccer, for some reason, and played and play at the highest youth levels (excluding national team).


Are you sure they are your hormones or the milk mans'?
Easy now, just messing with you.
My daughter broke her wrist playing soccer, on grass a few years ago, maybe that is my reasoning.
She does enjoy futsal though.
LAUSD splains mucho.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easy now, just messing with.
> My daughter broke her wrist playing soccer, on grass a few years ago, maybe that is my reasoning.
> She does enjoy it though.
> LAUSD splains mucho.


I know you are. But that's my point about debating futsal; you can break a bone anywhere on any surface in any sport and kids do.


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 15, 2017)

Toque Futsal said:


> Yes, I understand the topic and concern about the goalies, _but_ I wouldn't say its "dangerous". It all depends on the players, how they play, and who they play against. On our end, we've never had a severe incident to consider a goalie position to be dangerous. If anything, goalies wear elbow pads and some knee pads but that's about it - even pros do that as well.


OK, you asked for feedback, but then you are not being honest about futsal in reply? It's not "how they play," it's how fast the heavier ball comes at youth keepers from closer range and how youth players charge/step on/run into keepers in closer quarters. My son was his outdoor team's futsal GK; the above reflects his experience and what I've viewed watching many games.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 15, 2017)

It is hard on goalies until they get better  at the technique.  In soccer you need to hold the ball to prevent the corner.  In futsal you are encouraged to direct the ball away from the net; out of bounds is fine.  Corners aren't as dangerous in futsal.  Or so I was told.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure they are your hormones or the milk mans'?
> Easy now, just messing with you.
> My daughter broke her wrist playing soccer, on grass a few years ago, maybe that is my reasoning.
> She does enjoy futsal though.
> LAUSD splains mucho.


funny stuff....you guys are amusing


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 18, 2017)

I am a believer in Futsal.  My kids attended Toque's program when they were younger.  They want from being a basic  rec level player to a Flight 1 and Flight 2 player.   Their footwork and first touch improved significantly.    Don't confuse indoor soccer (with walls) and futsal (no walls).  The surface is irrelevant, kids in the streets of Brazil play on dirt, asphalt, and concrete.


----------



## sandshark (Sep 18, 2017)

If your kids are having fun playing Futsal then Futsal is great, if your making them play it you are an IDIOT parent, if your club coach is telling you he/she/player cant play it then they are a complete idiot and need to mind their own business!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> OK, you asked for feedback, but then you are not being honest about futsal in reply? It's not "how they play," it's how fast the heavier ball comes at youth keepers from closer range and how youth players charge/step on/run into keepers in closer quarters. My son was his outdoor team's futsal GK; the above reflects his experience and what I've viewed watching many games.


My son is a keeper as well. I try to encourage not to play in goal in goal during Futsal but he absolutely loves it. He wears pads, lots of them. I let him use my shin/knee guards that I use when I Mountain Bike, hip and tailbone pads that they use for Football and of course elbow pads. Put in the finger guards in the gloves and he's good to go. He got banged up a bit but I think he viewed as keeper training. 

But I get your point on the weight of the ball and pace of the game. I wouldn't recommend it to a kid playing in goal for the first time.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Sep 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My son is a keeper as well. I try to encourage not to play in goal in goal during Futsal but he absolutely loves it. He wears pads, lots of them. I let him use my shin/knee guards that I use when I Mountain Bike, hip and tailbone pads that they use for Football and of course elbow pads. Put in the finger guards in the gloves and he's good to go. He got banged up a bit but I think he viewed as keeper training.





jrcaesar said:


> OK, you asked for feedback, but then you are not being honest about futsal in reply? It's not "how they play," it's how fast the heavier ball comes at youth keepers from closer range and how youth players charge/step on/run into keepers in closer quarters. My son was his outdoor team's futsal GK; the above reflects his experience and what I've viewed watching many games.



Again - Futsal is a *MINIMAL CONTACT SPORT *and it involves pure *TECHNIQUE*! Players will tag along and understand this concept and it does change the way they play - which in the end does make a *HUGE* difference for a goalkeepers standpoint. We do recommend some knee pads, elbow pads, and some special futsal keeping gloves as well, but if you are asking me if it is dangerous and recommend kids to stay away from that position - *I will highly disagree*. You have several parents saying it's dangerous and others loving it. My suggestion - take it or leave it - is to have an open mind and have them experience the game.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 26, 2017)

My GK's love to play the floor but will not play in goal.  Too many injuries and doesn't do anything for their position (GK).
They love the "arena" 6v6 game.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> My GK's love to play the floor but will not play in goal.  Too many injuries and doesn't do anything for their position (GK).
> They love the "arena" 6v6 game.


Curious as to why you believe it does nothing for a GK? Futsal is played at a faster pace so a GK is developing their reaction time. Since they need to make quicker decisions they are working on recognizing danger quicker. Probably the biggest plus is footwork. Todays Keepers better be able to play with their feet under pressure and Futsal teaches that. 

Now all of this is my opinion and yours is obviously different...


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious as to why you believe it does nothing for a GK? Futsal is played at a faster pace so a GK is developing their reaction time. Since they need to make quicker decisions they are working on recognizing danger quicker. Probably the biggest plus is footwork. Todays Keepers better be able to play with their feet under pressure and Futsal teaches that.
> 
> Now all of this is my opinion and yours is obviously different...



I have to agree with GKDad.  I wouldn't go so far as to say it doesn't do anything for a GK...2 pluses are the reaction time is much faster in futsal because the shot is usually taken from closer, and it teaches keepers to play with the feet under pressure.  But because of the floor and the compact space, I think there's additional risk for injury and also the keeper might develop some bad habits.  In particular, field keepers are taught to not block with their feet, to only give up the corner if it can't be caught, to look up for the aerial shot, and to reduce the angle fast on a one v one.  Futsal keepers must block with their feet, the corner isn't as dangerous, the angle isn't as severe due to the size of the playing field and the goal, and the ball because of its weight doesn't get as much elevation.  My GK son sometimes plays futsal but as a field player...wouldn't want him to play as a GK in futsal.


----------



## Eusebio (Sep 27, 2017)

I'll tell you the problem with Futsal in SoCal, it's waaay too expensive! At least in the San Diego area, all the "drop-in" rates are $25 per kid. I wanted to bring my daughter, son, and my son's friend to a Futsal kick-around the other day, but it would have cost the same as buying them All-Day passes at Boomers. 

Futsal is great, but the pick-up games and kick-arounds are basically limited to Upper-Middle class kids and even gets expensive for them if they want to bring siblings and friends. It should really only be $5 per kid if Futsal is going to have any meaningful affect on the soccer community.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 27, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> I'll tell you the problem with Futsal in SoCal, it's waaay too expensive!
> 
> Futsal is great, but the pick-up games and kick-arounds are basically limited to Upper-Middle class kids.... It should really only be $5 per kid if Futsal is going to have any meaningful affect on the soccer *community*.


Interesting choice of words.  While I agree with you 100%, I think you fail to recognize that it is the very communities that prevents the sport from becoming more mainstream.  All of club soccer is artificially inflated specifically to limit participation.  As you browse this board, the board previously deleted, you will notice that while some complain of the club soccer price structure, you have many more who defend, or justify it.  Why?? Speaking candid, and without the intent to offend, the reality is that if you take away club soccer, what would those "Upper-Middle class" kids do?  Worse yet.... What would their parents do? For some, the ability to go back to work on Monday morning and talk about how your kid played in this tournament or that tournament is all they have.  It brings meaning to their life...not passing judgement...just see it everyday. Yes, some of you will be offended but you all know what I am talking about.

So back to communities....if the voting block of the community has no problem with the high costs, there is no pressure on the cities to open up their fields to the kids of those same communities.  When we were kids, we would play pick up games in the street on our block or head down to the park and play. That is no longer an option.  Half of the parents won't let little Johnny play in the street and the cities won't let you assemble more than 8 kids without a permit. Tried taking my oldest down to the park a few years back for batting practice along with MY other kids to shag balls. We got kicked off the diamond and were told they were reserved for organized leagues. Middle of the day, four diamonds and we were the only ones there but told to move along.  Aren't these the same fields paid for by the residents that live in the city?  Since the local residents are not allowed use of the fields while they are monopolized by the big clubs with all their hundreds of kids who travel in from other cities, how do you get costs down?


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 28, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me of any Futsal clinics going on or going to start in the future. My daughters clinic stopped and we would like to pick up where we started. Locations between Carmel Valley and University City would work. We have traveled farther tho.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 28, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> Can anyone please tell me of any Futsal clinics going on or going to start in the future. My daughters clinic stopped and we would like to pick up where we started. Locations between Carmel Valley and University City would work. We have traveled farther tho.


Danny Madrigal. TSFA http://magicalsoccermoves.com/futsal_academy.php
Saturday evenings at 4S Ranch Park.  Started last Saturday.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Interesting choice of words.  While I agree with you 100%, I think you fail to recognize that it is the very communities that prevents the sport from becoming more mainstream.  All of club soccer is artificially inflated specifically to limit participation.  As you browse this board, the board previously deleted, you will notice that while some complain of the club soccer price structure, you have many more who defend, or justify it.  Why?? Speaking candid, and without the intent to offend, the reality is that if you take away club soccer, what would those "Upper-Middle class" kids do?  Worse yet.... What would their parents do? For some, the ability to go back to work on Monday morning and talk about how your kid played in this tournament or that tournament is all they have.  It brings meaning to their life...not passing judgement...just see it everyday. Yes, some of you will be offended but you all know what I am talking about.
> 
> So back to communities....if the voting block of the community has no problem with the high costs, there is no pressure on the cities to open up their fields to the kids of those same communities.  When we were kids, we would play pick up games in the street on our block or head down to the park and play. That is no longer an option.  Half of the parents won't let little Johnny play in the street and the cities won't let you assemble more than 8 kids without a permit. Tried taking my oldest down to the park a few years back for batting practice along with MY other kids to shag balls. We got kicked off the diamond and were told they were reserved for organized leagues. Middle of the day, four diamonds and we were the only ones there but told to move along.  Aren't these the same fields paid for by the residents that live in the city?  Since the local residents are not allowed use of the fields while they are monopolized by the big clubs with all their hundreds of kids who travel in from other cities, how do you get costs down?


I got kicked off a field once. My son and I were kicking the ball around behind a lit field. One of the coaches complained to a park employee that I should not be there since I was not part of their club.  I guess since that club paid for the lights to be on I was not allowed to take advantage of the lights. SMH..


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 28, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> I'll tell you the problem with Futsal in SoCal, it's waaay too expensive! At least in the San Diego area, all the "drop-in" rates are $25 per kid. I wanted to bring my daughter, son, and my son's friend to a Futsal kick-around the other day, but it would have cost the same as buying them All-Day passes at Boomers.
> 
> Futsal is great, but the pick-up games and kick-arounds are basically limited to Upper-Middle class kids and even gets expensive for them if they want to bring siblings and friends. It should really only be $5 per kid if Futsal is going to have any meaningful affect on the soccer community.


$7 a kid Friday nights in Corona.  You bring your own team or you join others, rotate play, etc.   About 12-24 kids per block per age group, 90 minutes.

Kid is a keeper and usually rotates with the other kids at keeper.  Likes to play the field anyways, helps her footwork.


----------



## Advantage (Sep 28, 2017)

Any futsal academies around orange  where they develop kids?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> $7 a kid Friday nights in Corona.  You bring your own team or you join others, rotate play, etc.   About 12-24 kids per block per age group, 90 minutes.
> 
> Kid is a keeper and usually rotates with the other kids at keeper.  Likes to play the field anyways, helps her footwork.


Where in Corona?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Where in Corona?


Off of McKinley.

https://www.justsoccerfutsal.org/

Open play on Fridays.  $7 per kid.   I'd call before going just in case something changed.


This place looks really amazing in Chino Hills.  
http://www.spinindoorsoccer.com/
https://www.facebook.com/spinindoorsoccer/


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> YES.....but with less coaching, maybe none at all.  Let them play freestyle and have fun!



Sometimes the best coach is free play. Allow the kids to have a chance to explore and discover on their own. Its an important part of development not just in soccer.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

Soccersource said:


> True futsal is played on hard courts or futsal courts made by sport courts . Programs like this toque and couple others are playing on basketball courts and concrete courts. They are basically glorified street soccer with a couple gimmicks attached . There are several so called futsal programs popping up in so cal but non of them are implementing true futsal .
> San Diego futsal does a great job and futsal picante but even them don't match futsal from Brazil and east coast USA .
> Futsal is great but there are a lot of water down versions and wannabes out there



True I have seen a lot of futsal popping up in San Diego. Some or not so legit but in the end if you find a quality coach and your child is showing progress in a positive environment that should be the most important thing to look for. As for Brazil futsal it's too far to travel there for weekly classes so it's pointless to compare.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

619 Futsal is great but I wish there where more competitive leagues. 619 Futsal is border line recreational and is too expensive for an 8 game season. Also I don't see many tournaments. As for their regional team tryouts you need to have the $$$ to even consider it. Its too bad cause I see a lot of talented kids that don't have the money for a regional travel team. I have also heard that the process is kind of bias towards returning families that show they can afford it. Why even bother paying all that money to tryout.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

Toque Futsal said:


> Again - Futsal is a *MINIMAL CONTACT SPORT *and it involves pure *TECHNIQUE*! Players will tag along and understand this concept and it does change the way they play - which in the end does make a *HUGE* difference for a goalkeepers standpoint. We do recommend some knee pads, elbow pads, and some special futsal keeping gloves as well, but if you are asking me if it is dangerous and recommend kids to stay away from that position - *I will highly disagree*. You have several parents saying it's dangerous and others loving it. My suggestion - take it or leave it - is to have an open mind and have them experience the game.



From what my son's former futsal coach taught him futsal is not about physical play but rather skill, and good quick decisions. That concept translated to him being a noticeably better player on the outdoor field. I only wish my son would have gotten more futsal as a younger player. Its funny that he plays in college now but still talks about his futsal days as a key turning point in his development.


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 9, 2017)

Tha


MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Danny Madrigal. TSFA http://magicalsoccermoves.com/futsal_academy.php
> Saturday evenings at 4S Ranch Park.  Started last Saturday.


Thank you for Futsal info@MyDaughtersAKeeper


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 10, 2017)

Toque Futsal said:


> Again - Futsal is a *MINIMAL CONTACT SPORT *and it involves pure *TECHNIQUE*! Players will tag along and understand this concept and it does change the way they play - which in the end does make a *HUGE* difference for a goalkeepers standpoint. We do recommend some knee pads, elbow pads, and some special futsal keeping gloves as well, but if you are asking me if it is dangerous and recommend kids to stay away from that position - *I will highly disagree*. You have several parents saying it's dangerous and others loving it. My suggestion - take it or leave it - is to have an open mind and have them experience the game.


I think it should be said, instead, that futsal is _meant _to be a minimal contact sport.  But in reality, you have a lot of outdoor soccer players playing on a smaller indoor field who are not accustomed to the skills-only aspect of futsal.  Another item worth mentioning is that the harder surface can be bad on the knees.  My daughter never complained about her knees hurting until after a futsal tournament.  Futsal is a great tool to help develop players...but just be mindful that there is some level of risk involved.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Oct 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious as to why you believe it does nothing for a GK? Futsal is played at a faster pace so a GK is developing their reaction time. Since they need to make quicker decisions they are working on recognizing danger quicker. Probably the biggest plus is footwork. Todays Keepers better be able to play with their feet under pressure and Futsal teaches that.
> 
> Now all of this is my opinion and yours is obviously different...



I agree with you 100%


----------



## Toque Futsal (Oct 26, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> Can anyone please tell me of any Futsal clinics going on or going to start in the future. My daughters clinic stopped and we would like to pick up where we started. Locations between Carmel Valley and University City would work. We have traveled farther tho.


We will have some coming up in the winter and spring.  We are working on schedules right now. Will notify you when finalized.


----------



## Toque Futsal (Oct 26, 2017)

Advantage said:


> Any futsal academies around orange  where they develop kids?


https://www.toquefutsal.com/academy

We will have schedule done by next week regarding tryouts and other programs we provide as well. Will reach out then!!


----------



## BananaKick (Nov 3, 2017)

Toque Futsal said:


> We will have some coming up in the winter and spring.  We are working on schedules right now. Will notify you when finalized.


Thank you


----------



## Toque Futsal (Nov 6, 2017)

Our Futsal Academy "Select' Team try outs are now open!

• Boys and Girls
• Birth years - 2010 to 2005
• Ages - 8 to 13

Academy teams will compete in the following in 2018:
- U.S. Youth Futsal Regionals
- U.S. Futsal Regionals & Nationals
- So Cal Futsal Showcase Championships
- So Cal Futsal League
- Possible International Futsal Tournaments

To register or for genereal info please visit www.toquefutsal.com/academy
If interested and you cannot attend provided schedule, please let us know!


----------



## Neftali (Oct 11, 2019)

Very interesting topic on Youth Futsal Val! Glad we found this archived conversation and seeing your contributions and concerns. Excited to welcome your club to our latest annual youth futsal league this 2020.


----------



## javiecua03 (Oct 13, 2019)

Torogoz said:


> We are looking for a 06 – 05 boy or girl goalkeeper.  We play every Friday at the US5 in Norwalk under the U12 division. My daughters have been playing futsal for two years and I have seen a lot of improvement in their speed and movement with the ball in small spaces. Our games are between 6-8pm, and we only pay referees fees $7 per game. There is no coaching from my side, and no pressure to win. We’re there to support our kids get more touches on the ball and practice their skills.
> 
> If you have a goalkeeper who wants to give it try, please let me know!


US 5 is not futsal whatsoever. That just small sided games, which us5 doesn’t even run their own league. You have poor league which doesn’t even follow their own rules.


----------



## javiecua03 (Oct 13, 2019)

Torogoz said:


> The Norwalk facility US5 has 10 turf Futsal fields and the league has from 15 to 20 teams in each U10 and U12 divisions. Games are played every Friday night for the U6, U8, U10, U12, U14 divisions. Teams are co-ed and some of them are very competitive and others are not, but kids seem to have a lot of fun. Most of the teams are put together by parents who want their kids to improve their skills, so you can imagine a lot of coaching from the sidelines, but overall is a good experience for the kids. The closest we can get to street soccer for $5 to $7 a game depending how many players you have in your team. I have even seen some of the pats' academy players in the U15 division playing there as well.


Your kidding me right they us 5 doesn’t even run the league. The league itself itself is run by “futsal picante”  which is poor run league. Has younger 2010/2011 and so on. They don’t follow their own league rules. I could go on and on you get the point. A lot teams  don’t stay in the league because of how it’s run. Ref is $60 to 70 dollars.  So of the club do come to play when their of season but leave due to the league not using the age matrix.


----------

